# Cat/Dog food for a blue tongue skink?



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello,

What are your views on this cat/dog food for a blue tongue skink. I've heard mixed things.

I know it can't be a staple food as you need to provide 50% veg 40% meat and 10% fruit. 

Looking to get my blue tongue next year when I get back from India so still plenty of time for me to research (already bought the viv though).


----------



## Tony89 (Oct 21, 2014)

You can feed her high quality dog food, is preferred than cat food. But try to offer variet protein, like chicken breast, eggs, and turkey mince. Variety is the key to a healthy skink


----------



## Creed (Apr 2, 2014)

We discussed this awhile back too in this thread.

Good luck


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

Tony89 said:


> You can feed her high quality dog food, is preferred than cat food. But try to offer variet protein, like chicken breast, eggs, and turkey mince. Variety is the key to a healthy skink


Hi, high quality CAT food is "better", but best of all are WHOLE prey items (when it comes to inverts or vertebrates), it isn`t the variety so much as the nutritional value that matters. 
I don`t believe in this day and age with the easy availability of many types of live/fresh food that dog/cat food is necessary at all.
They don`t normally come across chicken breast, turkey mix etc in the wild!


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

I breed dubia roaches and my girlfriend works at a pet shop so insects are easy to come by. I wouldn't feed as a staple was just curious about using it say a couple of times a month.


----------



## murrindindi2 (Oct 20, 2014)

DeadLee said:


> I breed dubia roaches and my girlfriend works at a pet shop so insects are easy to come by. I wouldn't feed as a staple was just curious about using it say a couple of times a month.


The roaches etc are excellent prey, why add something that`s less than!?
Edit: You could offer a (f/t or f/k) fuzzy mouse once a month, that would be much better than dog/cat food.


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

i dont even feed tinned dog food to my dogs i feed them raw from a firm called nutriment.co . no added chemicals at all


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

We feed raw natures menu food. One of our dogs has allergies to storage mites so all his food has to be frozen. Anyway, would this frozen dog food be suitable?


----------



## LTDMayhem (Jul 28, 2011)

I feed my bts this and he loves it  good natural mix with no baddies in it, beats mixing own just be sure to supplement. Loves dubias and cut up mice/day old chicks (if you have the stomach to cut one up lol)


----------



## awh (Aug 20, 2008)

DeadLee said:


> We feed raw natures menu food. One of our dogs has allergies to storage mites so all his food has to be frozen. Anyway, would this frozen dog food be suitable?


go to Nutriment and read up about it there may be a supplier near you that can supply you with a sample to try . as it is raw meat with raw veg and other natural feedd stuff there is nothing in it to harm any animal


----------



## DeadLee (Apr 7, 2010)

awh said:


> go to Nutriment and read up about it there may be a supplier near you that can supply you with a sample to try . as it is raw meat with raw veg and other natural feedd stuff there is nothing in it to harm any animal


Seems pretty much the same as what I used. Just meat and veg.


----------



## lkelly (Sep 18, 2011)

I keep and breed blue tongues and will use tinned foods on occasions/dried cat nuts with vit d3. However im not a fan. My blue tongues love live prey items but are not fussy regards taking blast frozen foods aswell. Blast frozen calci worms, crickets, silk worms and so on are fantastic imo.. They will also get an odd pinkie mouse.. and then veggies n fruits etc... and I also give them quail eggs on occasion..


----------

